# Help with kittens that have been raised in a cage



## Anacrusis (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, I've come across it while searching google to see if I can get any advice about the two kittens I just bought.

I was saddened and surprised to find the kittens I went to see were being kept in rabbit cages, but chose the biggest two - most in need of getting out of the cage - and didn't really think about it. I got them home and they were terrified, I'm not sure if they'd ever been out of the cage. 

They've been here 2 days now, and had peace and quiet etc. to settle in, but from last night they stopped using the litter tray and this evening they weed and pooed all over my bed - I mean all over it! I changed eveything, and then they did it again!! I'm running out of bedding so I'm very sad to say I've got a rabbit cage out of my shed and made it up for them while I get advice about what to do. They both seem alot happier in the cage and one of them let me stroke her and she purred loudly.

It never occured to me that people would breed kittens in cages - at least not small cages - can anyone offer me any advice on how to help them get used to being with me/out of the cage, and/or have any tips about how to get them to stick with using the litter tray?


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

That's horrible. Poor kittens and good on you for taking them.

I would put the cage in your bathroom with the cage door open and leave food water and litter trays in the the bathroom and keep the bathroom door shut.

Perhaps they will feel safer being in an enclosed space that they can slowly explore while still having the cage to go back to if they feel scared. It doesn't have to be the bathroom, could be any smallish room, but I thought if they have accidents it will be easier to clean (assuming you don't have any carpet in your bathroom!)

Please note I'm no expert in this!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Not sure if this website will help but here it is
Socialization of Feral Kittens - Guest Article by Stray Cat - Part 2


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Those poor kittens have not been socialised. How old are they?
Clearly they seem happier in the cage as that's what they know. You have done the right thing in setting them up in a cage. I agree with the above, cage in small room, then gradually let them out, and into the rest of the house over time, always ensuring they are secure and using the tray etc with each stage. Spend as much time with them as you can, get them to play and sit on your lap etc etc. Introduce them to lots of other people too. It's crucial that they get used to being handled and learn not to be scared of visitors and noises and so on, if they are going to be the great pets that you want them to be. Put the time in now, and you will reap the rewards. Good luck!


----------



## Anacrusis (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help, the kittens are looking happier this morning!


----------

